# nVidia drivers can't recieve interrupts

## vaporvaporlol

(the reason I put this in K&H is because it seems to be a kernel / motherboard conflict of some sort).

I can't get my nVidia card to work in anything other than console mode. It can't startx, and when I try to it leaves a message that it failed to recieve interrupts from the card. On my desktop (which also has an nVidia card), cat /proc/interrupts shows "nvidia" as an entry on one of the lines. For the new computer, there is no "nvidia" entry. I've tried disabling ACPI and APIC, using pci=routeirq, but nothing seems to make the card detectable by X.

I've tried using gentoo-sources 2.6.10 and 2.6.12, as well as all nvidia-* versions in portage (6111 - 7667).

EDIT: Also, lspci shows the card as IRQ 5, but /proc/interrupts doesn't even have an IRQ 5 entry.

----------

## dgaffuri

Check your dmesg output first, it may contain errors related to the graphic card. Then, what's the output of

```
modprobe nvidia
```

and which card do you have (post lspci output)

----------

## vaporvaporlol

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Check your dmesg output first, it may contain errors related to the graphic card. Then, what's the output of
> 
> ```
> modprobe nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

modprobe nvidia doesn't seem to have an output. I have a GeForce FX 5200 (NV34). Output of lspci for the video card:

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
```

----------

## dgaffuri

Please post output of

```
dmesg | grep -i 'ACPI\|NVIDIA'
```

and

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

----------

## vaporvaporlol

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Please post output of
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -i 'ACPI\|NVIDIA'
> ```
> ...

 

dmesg | grep -i acpi:

```
BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

BIOS-e820: 000000001fef3000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI data)
```

dmesg | grep -i nvidia:

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7667  Fri Jun 17 07:01:04 PDT 2005
```

(yeah, I know the time is a bit off)

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and
> 
> ```
> ...

 

(not exact copy, but same text - just different amounts of space)

```
CPU0

0: 881447 XT-PIC timer

1: 989    XT-PIC i8842

2: 0      XT-PIC ascade

7: 0      XT-PIC parport0

8: 2      XT-PIC rtc

14: 24    XT-PIC ide0

15: 709   XT-PIC ide1

MI: 0

ERR: 0
```

----------

## dgaffuri

Please, if you will, remove pci=routeirq and post dmesg | grep ACPI again.

----------

## vaporvaporlol

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Please, if you will, remove pci=routeirq and post dmesg | grep ACPI again.

 

I did not have pci=routeirq in my boot flags when I posted the results earlier.

----------

## dgaffuri

Maybe acpi=off? I'm looking for all this nice stuff

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (72 C)

toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.18-p1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
```

----------

## vaporvaporlol

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Maybe acpi=off? I'm looking for all this nice stuff
> 
> ```
> snip
> ```
> ...

 

I'll add ACPI support back into my kernel and get back to you  :Wink: 

----------

## vaporvaporlol

Here it is (sorry it took so long):

```
 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef3000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI data)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AWARD                                 ) @ 0x000f7500

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef30c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef6a40

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e08)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [FUTS]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (49 C)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3
```

----------

## dgaffuri

OK, we're exactly where we started. It seems that your card is assigned IRQ 3 but there's no IRQ 3 in /proc/interrupts. There's must be some error message in dmesg (or /var/log/messages). It seems that IRQ3 is shared with

```
ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5
```

What's that? May you post the whole lspci output?

P.S.: I'm going to sleep now, it's 3 AM here  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vaporvaporlol

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> OK, we're exactly where we started. It seems that your card is assigned IRQ 3 but there's no IRQ 3 in /proc/interrupts. There's must be some error message in dmesg (or /var/log/messages). It seems that IRQ3 is shared with
> 
> ```
> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5
> ```
> ...

 

0000:00:02.5 seems to be the IDE interface. The entire output of lspci is waay too long (I have to manually type every bit of output), but here's the part dealing with IDE:

```
0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

(prog-if 80 [Master])

  Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown Device 1887

  Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 3

  I/O ports at <unassigned>

  I/O ports at <unassigned>

  I/O ports at <unassigned>

  I/O ports at <unassigned>

  I/O ports at 4000 [size=16]

  Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2
```

EDIT:

I was looking in the message log, and I noticed these lines:

```
PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5
```

Do you think those would have anything to do with the problems?

----------

## vaporvaporlol

I don't know exactly how, but I got it working. Sorry I can't be more detailed, but I eventually gave it sort of a shotgun approach - replaced random parts with those from another half-working computer I had laying around.

Anyway, thanks for your help!

----------

## dgaffuri

You're welcome. Glad to know that it works.

Anyway the BAR message refers to the IDE chipset PCI base address registers, and is normal. I don't think it has any relation with the video interrupt.

Finally, may you please edit your top post and put [SOLVED] in subject?

----------

